# Display larger than screen



## 7hm

Hey guys, i just installed my new msi gt210 in my HTPC and for some reason my windows displays is larger than my screen any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## scottath

i had a similar issue with my 8400GS in my HTPC
Look in the Nvidia control panel for resize my screen (something along those lines)
it will bring up a full screen window with 2 toggles to change the screens size


----------



## neurolysis

What do you mean by it being larger than your screen, do you mean the resolution, or just generally it is too large? If the latter, try doing an auto adjust, or a manual vertical/horizontal size change on the monitor.


----------



## 7hm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
i had a similar issue with my 8400GS in my HTPC
Look in the Nvidia control panel for resize my screen (something along those lines)
it will bring up a full screen window with 2 toggles to change the screens size

Yeah but that's not resizing the actual screen its just changing the resolution from the native 1920x1080.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neurolysis* 
What do you mean by it being larger than your screen, do you mean the resolution, or just generally it is too large? If the latter, try doing an auto adjust, or a manual vertical/horizontal size change on the monitor.

I mean the screen as in windows desktop is larger than the display and its not a monitor its a 60" plasma only thing i can adjust is ratio and that doesn't help.


----------



## scottath

i know it resizes is.....

your TV is overscanning the image - so you must have your gfx card reduce the size of the output

thats what i did on my samsung 50" plasma - set it to lik 1900*1130 or something


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *7hm* 
Hey guys, i just installed my new msi gt210 in my HTPC and for some reason my windows displays is larger than my screen any ideas on how to fix this?

Buy more screens to fit the picture!


----------



## 7hm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Buy more screens to fit the picture!









Lol i wish


----------



## Ktmrida4life

Look something called overscanning or underscanning in your monitors settings.. if you dont see it there, look for it in nvidias settings


----------



## 7hm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ktmrida4life* 
Look something called overscanning or underscanning in your monitors settings.. if you dont see it there, look for it in nvidias settings

Don't see it and i don't get why it would work fine with my integrated card then once i upgrade it does this


----------



## Stevo

I just reinstalled Win7 the other day and I had the same issue. Well kinda, the resolution was 1920x1080 but the picture was bigger then the screen. It turned out that the refresh rate was set to 59Hz for some reason and when I had put it back to 60Hz it was fine.


----------



## identitycrisis

this has been answered, already in this thread. Set your res to match your TVs. then go into nvidia advanced control panel, and one of the bottom options will be like adjust image or something, i believe you need to select that, make sure you select the hdtv in the box, then adjust the sizing, you use the up and down slider to shrink the screen, and use the left and right slider to widen/slim the screen.

My work laptop with a quadro doesn't have the option as im not even hooked up to an external monitor. When i go home tonight ill try to find the time to hook it up and show you where the setting is via screen shot.

you dont not want to scale the screen using resolutions, you should set it to the tvs native then use manual resize to shrink the image left and right to fit properly. Its the equivalent of using the auto adjust function on a monitor I believe.


----------

